

Introducing YouTube Gaming - throwaway829086
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrJczjVT0Xk

======
Labyrinth
So why was this made? Can anyone tell me how this will in any form replace or
even compete with TwitchTv, HitBox, and other streaming sites?

~~~
Nadya
It was used for the TI DOTA tournament to a lot of success. Many people using
it claimed to prefer it over Twitch.

It's more responsive, the video quality is higher (1080p on Twitch looks bad,
1080p on YT Gaming looks good), and takes up less bandwidth (I don't have a
citation or %'age of this, heard it from my coworker this morning as he had
brought it up).

We also discussed YT allowing broader visibility, easier tie-ins to a YT
channel (e.g. SivHD also monetizes his YT channel and it may be more
beneficial to stream on YT Gaming than streaming on an entirely difference
service over at Twitch).

Not sure how compelling the above is - but you asked for "why" so I did my
best to answer with what I know.

E:

Forgot this one, and this one is kinda big for some people.

You're able to pause the video and _resume playback from where you paused_
rather than being redirected to the live part of the livestream. You have to
go back into the previous videos, load the videos, and miss out on the Twitch
chat (some people/smaller stream communities care about that).

With Google I can pause the video, get the door for pizza, go back, and click
"play". Can't do that on Twitch without missing gameplay, which for
tournaments can be annoying.

There's also better notice for "streamer is now live" than on Twitch. Most
people don't bother checking their email to see if a Twitch streamer is
online. Many people are already browsing YT and can be notified. More notified
users = more people watching your stream.

~~~
Labyrinth
Thank you both for your replies. I admit I was thinking in terms of just
general streaming, again sorry for my stumbling ignorance in the matter.

